# A moment to remember Jerry Cudahy



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of my most memorable moments in training dogs were the years spent at the Stouffville farm home of Jerry Cudahy and his wife Eva . 
Jerry was a character . That is the best way to sum him up. His farm was the home of one of the first , and in my opinion best , French Ring training clubs . Our club held trials and invited French trainers and Cheryl Carlson from Detroit , and held Canada's first campagne trial . So many broiling hot days, so many pouring rain, muddy fields , frozen days -- and yet out we were training .

He was an excellent decoy. One of the best . He could read a dog . He was nimble and had finesse and would keep the dog on his toes with his quick movements in the esquive .
He loved his dogs , as dogs , and they him .

Best known for Rocky , the malinois who in 1992 was the first Canadian trained dog to win the North American French Ring Grand Championship, a dog that I knew well.

Boy that feels like a lifetime ago.

We had not seen each other for years and today with great sadness and heavy heart , remembering the fun , the adventure, the humour , the worn out sweaty people dropped on his living room floor and furniture, the after training sessions at the local greasy spoon , that Jerry Cudahy and his wife Eva , tragically were killed in a house fire . This was reported in our Toronto Star GTA front page .

Still seeing Jerry's child like amused smile -- 

what can you say , what can you do . Rest in peace and thanks for the memories .

http://www.google.ca/#q=Toronto+Sta....1,d.aWc&fp=b3a834eb28fcb81b&biw=1292&bih=628


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

That is tragic...and the owners of the dogs boarded...I'm so sad for them


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That's terrible for all involved.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is terrible! My thoughts will be with them, the dogs and their owners  May they all Rest In Peace!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

How terribly sad, My heart goes out to that family.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a tragic loss. My sympathy to everyone involved.


----------

